# Boat/Crew list for 9/13 redfish trip.



## PaulD (Aug 2, 2009)

SEPT 13th - FISHING DAY

Alright guys. Let's figure out who has a boat and who is riding with those people. I or Richie, one of the two will update the list daily so the list will be at the top of this page for ease of use. Each boat owner is liable for their boat and all boat owners will be liable for their own safty gear before leaving. A dinner @ Hickory Bluff Marina on Sept. 12th and fish day is Sept. 13th launching at Jekyll Island Boat Ramp.
I'll be there with my boat and room for 2 as long as my wife doesn't go into labor before then 

The Angler Count will give us an idea of how many are coming in general. Let Richie or I know if you have extras coming that will not be fishing. Also, PM either of us if you're not on the boat list, or need to be on the boat list.

Boat 1) Capt Richie Lott  
 Crew: FULL

Boat 2) Paul D                  
 Crew: FULL
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 3) Chris Rowland
Crew: 
FULL
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 4) Micah Dean
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 5) Charlton Paulk
Crew
1. Filled
2. Filled
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 6) JonKayak
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 7) Bouymarker
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 8) Trollin Fool
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 9) Sharks
Crew Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 10) Bossofthewoods
crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 11) Mudmanh41
Crew: FULL
Total anglers (3)

Boat 12) ratherbefishin
Crew: (FULL)
Total anglers (3)

Boat 13) Ricky Harrington
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 14) Retired - Bob & Doreen Ernst
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 15) Goin Blue
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (4)

Boat 16) Brown 516
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 17) Capt Gary
Crew: Full
Total anglers (2)

Boat 18) Bpow
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 19) Chad Wammock
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 20) Andy Johnson
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 21) TGattis
Crew: full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 22) Limitless
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 23) DDB
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 24) rdo_jeep
Crew: full
Total Anglers 3


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 2, 2009)

Paul, Richie

It's to far out for me to give an absolute yes, but for now count me in, with room for 1 extra asuming my wife is going with me...otherwise I can take 2 folks.

I'll reconfirm as the date draws closer.


----------



## CCROLAND (Aug 2, 2009)

*I'll be there*

Boat 3  Chris Roland 
Crew...
possibly my Father-in-Law. Will know when we get closer.


----------



## micahdean (Aug 2, 2009)

*im in!*

100% count me in with boat and one rider.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 3, 2009)

Ouch,,,thats my 25th wedding anniversary weekend..


ummmmm I might be able to work it out


Thats a tough one for me boys...but don't count me out yet. I have to see how things go


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 3, 2009)

Carlton Paulk in boat number 5 with one crew and maybe room for one rider.


----------



## jamrens (Aug 3, 2009)

capt stan said:


> Ouch,,,thats my 25th wedding anniversary weekend..
> 
> 
> ummmmm I might be able to work it out
> ...






Congrats Stan


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 3, 2009)

My crew is picked..... Most of them are family and what not, but I am full.

Be sure and let us know who needs rigs and bags of fresh bait.... We'll need a close count on that stuff... keep this in mind.


----------



## oldenred (Aug 3, 2009)

i won't mind being crew, got that day off!!!


----------



## PaulD (Aug 3, 2009)

Boat list and open seats have been updated for today. Guys with open slots on your boats, please PM me or call me to let me know when you fill them.
Guys that need rides, contact me after you are confirmed on a boat. You need to be responsible for contacts with boat owners etc.

Thanks for everything guys.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Aug 4, 2009)

*Boat 6,crew ?*

Where will we be meeting up at? Looking to book lodging close by. Got a couple riders interested but won't give a definite yet. Givin em till 8/14 for a definite or lose it.


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 4, 2009)

Im not completely sure about the date but will let yall know when the date gets a little closer. If I can make it I'll have room for 2 more. Sounds like a great time and good fellowship. Any reccomdations on where to stay reasonably?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 4, 2009)

Mark, you can stay cheap right there at Exit 29. Google search the hotels there... or, you can stay at 36.. All have $40 per night rooms I am sure.. or less..


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 4, 2009)

Dad me and brother i am pretty sure are boat is full but will let no


----------



## micahdean (Aug 4, 2009)

*sept red trip*

capt, i could probable use some bait. i will have everything else and may be able to come up with some extra rods/reels if someone is short.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be there unless there unless the apocalypses decides to come a little early.

I will have a crew of myself, Craig (nitesbeacon), and Wit (jamrens). That should pretty much fill my boat up. Anymore then that and we will be stepping on each other.


----------



## bouymarker (Aug 4, 2009)

i will be ready...boat will be full. i'd like the bait supplied.
is there anything we can do or need to do to make this event? i invited another with a full boat. he'll be posting soon.


----------



## bouymarker (Aug 4, 2009)

AND rigs...definetely want rigs..for 3 on my boat.


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 4, 2009)

What type of bait and or rigging should we bring Richie, we aren't fishing for keeper sized fish and would hate to come to a gun fight with a pocketknife..


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

*What you will need to Bull Redfish*



TGattis said:


> What type of bait and or rigging should we bring Richie, we aren't fishing for keeper sized fish and would hate to come to a gun fight with a pocketknife..



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=382870


----------



## Nautical Son (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Richie, I have done this type of fishing with Rick Hiott up in Charleston and we used TLD 25's with like 8oz egg weights.

I fish for them up here from the beach with around 1oz.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, 8 is a little heavy.... I have never used more than 3-6 OZ. Most times, 3 will do it in the places I fish personally. I don't see any need in going heavier in these areas...

Yeah, I now Rick very well.. I like ole Rick. He and I both "talk" to the Reds every day.


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 5, 2009)

i will need bait please but have everything else


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok ya'll... who else with boats wants to get in on it.... Just post here..

You guys on the list at the top of the thread, let me or Paul know if something isn't right with boats and crew.


----------



## sharks (Aug 5, 2009)

*redfish trip*

I am in there will be three in my boat cant wait


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Aug 5, 2009)

Bossofthewoods
Crew : Full
Total 3


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be there with my 17ft whaler and one more. 3 is a little crowded but workable if needed.

Pat


----------



## ratherbefishin (Aug 5, 2009)

ratherbefishin
room for 1 more
total so far 2


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 6, 2009)

Where will we be launching?


----------



## PaulD (Aug 7, 2009)

I believe we will be leaving from the public ramp on Jekyll.


----------



## retired (Aug 7, 2009)

Ritchie/Paul -  I would have responded earlier, but as Ritchie knows we were down there (St. Andrews sound) all week chasing Tarpon, which by the way we landed a great one - c. 7 ft. , 150 plus pounds.  Pictures to follow on my next thread. For the record put down the Vitamin Sea II with a full crew of two ( me and my best fishing partner- my wife). We are already booked to arrive on Thurs. 9/10, so if you need help with the bait we will be on the water on Friday.  Bob & Doreen Ernst


----------



## rdykes (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys count me in with a full crew of 4. "Goin Blue " on 68.  Rob D.


----------



## brown518 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tentatively, I'm planning on being there with a crew of 3 (self included).


----------



## ATL2Fish (Aug 11, 2009)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, from the thread title I thought this would be Nov 13th, but it is 9/13 and we will just be getting back to ATL from vacation. I def want to get in on the next one, happy to drag my 21' CC down for a trip.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys and Gals...

Please see the Sticky at the top of the Saltwater Forum....


----------



## PaulD (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone, especially the Staff of GON for allowing us to use your resources for this. I truely owe you all one!

Guys, I now right now I have 3 fisherman that need a spot on boats. I would really appreciate it if somebody would make room for these guys. We want all included in this. If you can shot me a PM.
Thank you all very, very much!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Aug 11, 2009)

We wont be able to make it this year. The ATT-SONY striper tournament is on Lanier that same weekend.

I hope all of you have a great time and please takes plenty of pictures.....

Good luck, Have fun and be safe....
Firstbite


----------



## Capt Gary (Aug 11, 2009)

Osprey, crew full, total 2


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 12, 2009)

This thread is updated, please post who is bringing what and who is in for the cookout. We will have BURGERS already there... This who will bring a dish and FOR ALL OTHER INFO, please check this post out and reply on it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=390219


----------



## PaulD (Aug 12, 2009)

Updated 4:00.

I have PMed everyone a list of the food being brought and it will be updated daily on the sticky thread on the top of this page, Richie posted the link above. Thank you all for your help with this.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 14, 2009)

guys, are the boat and crew correct at this point at the top of this thread?


----------



## sharks (Aug 14, 2009)

*redfish trip*

please ad one more to mine for a total of four


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 14, 2009)

Richie,
  The crew on my boat may change.I might have an open seat.I won't know till the last minunte.Will post as soon as I know.
  All so if I come down on Thursday think you might show me good areas to try for friday and saturday morning.I don't care if its for the reds or trout or what ever. I just won't to catch something while i am down there. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## atwdmb (Aug 16, 2009)

is this the ramp we will be launching from?

http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=134

atw


----------



## retired (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, but that is the old ramp.  Since that photo, ramp has been rebuilt, longer and wider, more floating dock , and a hugh gravel parking lot.


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 17, 2009)

add one more boat for my firend, Andy Johnson and his two sons.
thanks!


----------



## bpow (Aug 17, 2009)

PM PaulD.

Count me in and two crew  

If somebody will tell how to make the rigs.  I can make my own, but I will need to get bait.  We will hightailing it from Macon on Saturday after son's football game.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 18, 2009)

You guys please let us know who isn't on the list correctly at the top of this thread...


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 18, 2009)

mine is okay but my first name is misspelled.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 18, 2009)

Careful or you'll get a nickname I can spell! 

updated as of 8/18. Guys we're up to 20 boats and around 60 anglers! BRING FOOD!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 18, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Careful or you'll get a nickname I can spell!  QUOTE]


----------



## ddb (Aug 18, 2009)

After much finegaling (?) I've worked it out so I can come.  I'll have a total of 3, so at this point I'm full up.  I believe we can make up the rigs, but we will need bait from you or instructions on how to get it.  We should arrive in time Saturday for the cook out.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## atwdmb (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm in - full boat, 3 anglers, need bait.  thanks!!

that weekend is UGA/SC - any good places around there to watch the game?  GO DAWGS!!

atw


----------



## cnewman (Aug 18, 2009)

atwdmb said:


> that weekend is UGA/SC - any good places around there to watch the game?  GO DAWGS!!
> 
> atw



If you're gonna watch the game, you need to go over to the village on SSI, and watch it at Brogen's.

I have tickets otherwise I would be down there with you guys!


----------



## Capt. Andy Hicks (Aug 19, 2009)

I know right where Richie is going to place most of you. I caught a Tarpon there last weekend and a pile of sharks and other stuff and it is a great Bull red hole in September and October. I am booked all that weekend but you all will have fun. If I could go, I would be there.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 22, 2009)

*I'm in*

I'll be there with my two daughters for crew in my boat.  We'll be down Thursday or Friday and fish at least the 12th and 13th.  Never been there (usually fish the Gulf) so I'm looking forward to some new stuff.  Pressure is on to put the girls on fish!

I have a VHF, call sign "Limitless", and boat is a 232 Mako - "Pepper One".

I'll post on the thread about the cookout for our number and what we'll bring.  

Thanks, this will be a great event!


----------



## PaulD (Aug 22, 2009)

Up dated as of 8/22.

Total anglers are around 62!!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 23, 2009)

PaulD said:


> updated as of 8/18. Guys we're up to 20 boats and around 60 anglers! BRING FOOD!



Yeah, or check out the low country boil thread in the sticky on top of the saltwater page and tell razor 1 you want to chip in on that deal.

Hey Paul, I will bring my Alltel phone.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 26, 2009)

...Head hurting! This still look right to everyone?

...Alltel.....2 months they have sold out to Verizon and my bill ain't been right yet. :angry:


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## PaulD (Aug 26, 2009)

Laugh it up. Now screen not working. May have new phone by redfish trip.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 28, 2009)

Guys, let us know if any of this isn't right on the boats and crew, please.... I am about to post a vid. on making Redfish rigs in a few minutes...

Paul, phone number is: 800-ALLTEL1


----------



## rdo_jeep (Sep 2, 2009)

rdo_jeep
boat full with 3 

Can you please add us to the list
We will be fishing on Sunday but probably won't make the food on Saturday.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

rdo_jeep said:


> rdo_jeep
> boat full with 3
> 
> Can you please add us to the list
> We will be fishing on Sunday but probably won't make the food on Saturday.



Hey Jeep..

I live in Camden.... PM me. I am wondering if I know ya. We'll get you on the list.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 3, 2009)

Alright guys. Here's the new boat list that should be current up to today. If I left somebody off let me know.

Boat 1) Capt Richie Lott 
Crew: FULL

Boat 2) Paul D 
Crew: ROOM FOR 1 MORE!
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 3) Bow Shooter
Crew: FULL
Total Anglers (3)
Boat 4) Micah Dean
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 5) Charlton Paulk
Crew
1. Filled
2. Filled
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 6) JonKayak
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 7) Bouymarker
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 8) Trollin Fool
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 9) Sharks
Crew Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 10) Bossofthewoods
crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 11) Mudmanh41
Crew: FULL
Total anglers (3)

Boat 12) ratherbefishin
Crew: (FULL)
Total anglers (3)

Boat 13) Ricky Harrington
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 14) Retired - Bob & Doreen Ernst
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 15) Goin Blue
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (4)

Boat 16) Brown 516
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 17) Capt Gary
Crew: Full
Total anglers (2)

Boat 18) Bpow
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 19) Chad Wammock
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 20) Andy Johnson
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 21) TGattis
Crew: full
Total Anglers (2)

Boat 22) Limitless
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 23) DDB
Crew: Full
Total Anglers (3)

Boat 24) rdo_jeep
Crew: full
Total Anglers 3


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

STELLAR!!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Sep 4, 2009)

We are on the list for 3 anglers, but there are only 2 of us. If someone else was supposed to go with us that's great, but I haven't heard from anyone. Keep it at 3 though and I will bring my nephew along .Thanks


----------

